# Zion Labs 50mg Anavar



## Hardstylehead (Jul 7, 2016)

hi guys, I'm new here, is anyone able to shed any light on these? I've heard mixed reviews, I've got a few pots and don't want to start then of they are bunk. Thanks in advance for any help 😁


----------



## stonetag (Jul 7, 2016)

Might want to write a intro post first before doing a lab check, just a thought. Zion National park in Utah is the only "Zion" I have heard of, but then I don't get out much.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2016)

Haven't heard of them. Guessing it's just ugl var based on the dose.  Only one way to find out. Bottoms up!


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 7, 2016)

Never heard of them but wish u luck var is some good shit


----------



## its what we do (Jul 7, 2016)

I used Zion labs Clen, was well under dosed, got zero shakes off it. Not sure about the Var but i'd swerve going off my other oral experience with then


----------



## snake (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks like you'll just need to grab you're balls and jump. If it's the real deal, you should know by 3 weeks.


----------



## bigk (Aug 22, 2016)

ZION website cannot log in


----------



## Ryand (Aug 22, 2016)

bigk said:


> ZION website cannot log in



Just like your other post, this is still not a source board


----------



## Yankeeboy2 (Sep 16, 2016)

I hear all these great things about tablets. I guess one way to find out.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 16, 2016)

Yankeeboy2 said:


> I hear all these great things about tablets. I guess one way to find out.



What is going on here?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 9, 2017)

Jambax said:


> G2G if they are real. Can we see more pics?


This thread is a year old. Stop trolling


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 9, 2017)

Jambax is about to try to sell fake gear. After he trolls his post count up


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 9, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> Jambax is about to try to sell fake gear. After he trolls his post count up


Agreed.  Ive seen at least 4 posts if his mentioning steroidcart.
All of his posts are crappy one-liners.
Watch out for that guy.


----------

